# Altima MC and drum to disk convertion B14 ??



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Am gone do the drum to disk convertion on my car and the NX2000 front brake upgrade can i have a altima MC can i use it or am better with the one from the SER or NX2000 ????

Thanks


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> Am gone do the drum to disk convertion on my car and the NX2000 front brake upgrade can i have a altima MC can i use it or am better with the one from the SER or NX2000 ????
> 
> Thanks


You can get away with the stock M/C. The Alitma M/C is only advantageous when going to a bigger capacity 4 piston caliper.

Mike


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have just completed my Full brake conversion a week ago.

I installed the following:
NX2000 AD22VF front brakes with powerslot rotors
SE-R Rear Discs (Fastbrakes conversion)
97 Altima SE Master Cylinder
Stainless Steel brakelines

The Altima MC, SE-R MC, and NX2000 MC are all good choices, the main goal is to get an MC from a Nissan with rear discs.

Expect to see my writeup in the Feburary issue of NPM.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Rear Strut Bar*

A short question....

¿Which brand is your rear strut bar? It's difficult to get these things here.

Thanks in advance :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's made by Bomz. I found both on ebay from the same guy so I ordered both the front and rear with half the shipping cost.

You're the first person here I've seen from Mexico. Do you have a B14? I thought they only had the B13 Tsuru there. Looks like you're gonna be answering all our misconceptions. :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

O ya, the Sentra and Tsuru are 2 different cars. You guys have the B14 Sentra GLS, GTS, and GTR over there.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Partially answering*



1997 GA16DE said:


> O ya, the Sentra and Tsuru are 2 different cars. You guys have the B14 Sentra GLS, GTS, and GTR over there.



Please go to
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44976 I post a threat for everybody

B14's options were diferent than american ones: we had Sentras GST, GSX & GSS and Lucinos GSE & GSR

Sentras GSS and Lucinos GSR had the 2.0 engine, the rest the 1.6 one.

But Sentras GSS were not so popular because the price were close of the lower level Altima: GXE

Lucino were neither a popular car because people tend to consider that in similar cars a 2 door sedan "has to be" cheaper than a 4 door sedan.

Any question, please ask me


----------

